# Trackpad monitor ??



## TaZmaniak66 (30 Octobre 2011)

Plop,

Nouveau né dans la monde de la pomme, je suis récent propriétaire d'un iMac 21".
Hormis le fait que je regrette le fait de ne pas être passé Mac-user plus tôt, je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel qui me signalerait le niveau de charge des piles de mon trackpad et ce, au moyen d'une icône qui se trouverait à côté de l'horloge et non sur l'écran des widgets.

Je sais qu'il n'est pas difficile de slider vers l'écran des widgets (sur lequel j'ai installé mighty monitor) pour vérifier le niveau de charge mais j'aimerai bien avoir tout sous les yeux sans devoir faire une manip quelconque.

La question : cela existe-t-il et si oui, quel est le nom de ce soft que je pourrai utiliser ?

Merci

Je ne sais pas si ça existe, mais si c'est le cas, ça n'est pas ici qu'on en parle. On déménage.


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2011)

Hello.

Peut-être avec MagicPrefs ?!
Chez moi, quand je coche "Show Icon" puis que je clique sur l'icône de la barre des menus et que je choisis "Configure Icôn", je peux sélectionner  Display Magic Mouse Battery.

Cela me met une icône de batterie, plus ou moins remplie, dans la barre des menus.
Comme je ne possède pas de TrackPad, je ne peux pas tester si l'affichage d'une icône pour celui-ci est disponible ou pas.

Mais bon, quand je compare le pourcentage indiqué par MagicPrefs et celui de l'icône Battery d'Apple ce n'est pas tout à fait identique:
Le premier m'indique 51% alors que le second m'indique 99%


----------



## TaZmaniak66 (31 Octobre 2011)

Nickel, merci ca fonctionne 
Et le %-age est le même tant dans MagicPrefs qu'avec le widget ou le résultat des préférences système.

Me voilà comblé


----------



## WalterWhite (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire la même chose mais avec le pourcentage de batterie du clavier. Du coup pas de magicprefs pour le clavier.. Comment faire?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Novembre 2011)

Tu as istatmenu mais c'est payant.


----------

